# One Year After - the sequal to One Second After



## Dalarast

Sequel... sequal... whatevers 

(In the best movie announcer voice)

This September 15th prepare to return to Black Mountain North Carolina. Prepare to find out what happened with John Matherson a year after the events of the critically acclaimed book _One Second After_......

Okay that's enough of that....

So yes I just saw that William Forstchen is releasing a sequel to _One Second After_ which is set to take place a year later. 
*
Per the Amazon.com summary: *
*
Two years after the detonation of nuclear weapons above the United States brought America to its knees, the survivors of Black Mountain, North Carolina, are beginning to piece back together technologies they had once taken for granted. When word comes that most of the young people are to be drafted into an ""Army of National Recovery,"" town administrator John Matherson protests. So he's offered a deal: enter national service and the draft will be reduced. But the brutal suppression of a neighboring community under its new federal administrator suggests all is not as it should be with this burgeoning government.

I of course pre-ordered a digital copy for myself and two hard-back (one for myself and the wife to fight over and one to loan out). I have a lot of faith that Forstchen will continue the story of Matherson and Black Mountain that will keep the same emotions, as a reader, that I felt.

But I would lie if I said I did not have my hesitations when I see "sequel" anything.....

Thought everyone should know as it seems to be a go-to book for most on here...

Thoughts on this book? Do you think this will turn into a town vs the Federal government or would it be a continued survival of "civilization"... both?







*


----------



## Hemi45

I cannot wait - thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Sasquatch

Dalarast said:


> Thoughts on this book? Do you think this will turn into a town vs the Federal government or would it be a continued survival of "civilization"... both?
> 
> View attachment 11434


I think it would be a little of both. Especially since at the end we saw the military roll through the town. It'll be interesting to see if they came back as promised or if that town is left to fend for itself.


----------



## Dalarast

Sasquatch said:


> I think it would be a little of both. Especially since at the end we saw the military roll through the town. It'll be interesting to see if they came back as promised or if that town is left to fend for itself.


From the way the description reads it looks like it took them a year to return to Black Mountain. Also it reads like they are trying to conscript the youth into service and not so much a draft....

Should be good. Perhaps amazing like the first one. I read some of the authors works in others genres (sci-fi) and have always found he did amazing job with sequals. Don't let me down


----------



## bigwheel

Why would the bad guys waste nukes on that place? It dont seem logical. We might need a better premise.


----------



## Dalarast

bigwheel said:


> Why would the bad guys waste nukes on that place? It dont seem logical. We might need a better premise.


No no no.... The original book was how multiple nukes were set off over the entire continental United States effectively putting the US into a blackout.

Don't get my fanboy-ness all riled up. Buuuut Black Mountain NC is pretty nice area and the wife and I actually have been looking at land somewhat north of there.

Don't make me send you a copy of the book!!!


----------



## Medic33

bigwheel said:


> Why would the bad guys waste nukes on that place? It dont seem logical. We might need a better premise.


cause it is fiction and nothing makes sense that would be logical captain.


----------



## Ripon

Will read...first was a good inspiration for many.


----------



## Ripon

Did you read One Second After? Must read. Just skip the dogs part....



bigwheel said:


> Why would the bad guys waste nukes on that place? It dont seem logical. We might need a better premise.


----------



## tinkerhell

I'm several chapters into One Second After so I am going to skip the OP's post just incase there are spoilers. I got to say I'm liking this book so far.


----------



## Prepared One

The first book was a very good read. I look forward to the second. Thanks


----------



## machinejjh

Nice. Will have to reread the first to familiarize myself with all the players. Will be buying.


----------



## Alpha-17

One Second After was brutally honest, and a very realistically dark view into the aftermath of an EMP attack. Interested to see how this one plays out, especially since the end of the first book centered on how great it was that the military had finally showed up to save the day. This seems to be the reversal of that ending.


----------



## Dalarast

Alpha-17 said:


> One Second After was brutally honest, and a very realistically dark view into the aftermath of an EMP attack. Interested to see how this one plays out, especially since the end of the first book centered on how great it was that the military had finally showed up to save the day. This seems to be the reversal of that ending.


Reversal? Not to spoil the original book; but I think it may be that their idea of salvation was mislead. Perhaps it is like floating on a derelict boat in the middle of the sea without food and water... you hope for someone to find you and when they do you are full of joy and hope. Boom Somali pirates 

So perhaps not a reversal; but more of a shocking realization of what being "saved" may mean for their society.


----------



## Boss Dog

I would like to read it, the first one was great. No way I'm paying $20 plus to do so. I'm... frugal that way. Maybe it's time to renew my library card.


----------



## Disturbed12404

I've been looking for a new fiction book. Looks like _one second after_ it is. Thanks guys!


----------



## dwight55

I'll also chime in and say I was one who was "inspired" somewhat by the first book.

Got it at the local library, . . . took it back.

Now we'll have to see if they have the other one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deebo

For sure. Thanks


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Was the first book of the series any good? I never read it.


----------



## 8301

I'm from Black Mountain and bought the book not realizing it was based in the town. William Forester has the town layout along with Montreat, Asheville, and Swannanoa perfect except he changed a few business names. He is a professor at the same small collage he discusses in the book.

I later discovered that the author is good friends with two of my brothers. National Geographic filmed a short movie about the book on my family's property where I got to help the filming crew with the smoke pots and setting up the airplane wreckage for the film on our upper field.


----------



## Pir8fan

Looking forward to it. I go through Black Mountain all the time.


----------



## Alpha-17

Ralph Rotten said:


> Was the first book of the series any good? I never read it.


It was excellent. Brutally honest, with no punches pulled.



FoolAmI said:


> I'm from Black Mountain and bought the book not realizing it was based in the town. William Forester has the town layout along with Montreat, Asheville, and Swannanoa perfect except he changed a few business names. He is a professor at the same small collage he discusses in the book.
> 
> I later discovered that the author is good friends with two of my brothers. National Geographic filmed a short movie about the book on my family's property where I got to help the filming crew with the smoke pots and setting up the airplane wreckage for the film on our upper field.


That's pretty cool. I thought it was neat to drive through/near Black Mountain every time I would go home on leave from Fort Bragg.


----------



## 8301

Alpha-17 said:


> It was excellent. Brutally honest, with no punches pulled.
> 
> That's pretty cool. I thought it was neat to drive through/near Black Mountain every time I would go home on leave from Fort Bragg.


If you drive around the town go to the tennis courts by Lake Susan (really just large pond) That's where the execution scene was. The truck pull off on I-40 at the top of the downgrade is where the final battle was.


----------



## darsk20

Just finished reading One Second After. All I have to say is wow and I hope we never see this happen.


----------



## tinkerhell

I just finished reading One Second After. I enjoyed it and will recommend to anyone that enjoys reading.

However, as with many stories that I enjoy, I'm left bothered about parts of the story that don't agree with me. 

For one, I disagree with the way they released the last of 'the posse'. The guys were guilty of many heinous crimes that were far worse than the two druggies that were executed at the beginning of the story. 

Furthermore, with respect to the point that the author was trying to make about how releasing the last of the posse will show that they were different than the posse, I not only disagree, I'm not certain that I understand what he is saying.

Finally, I found that John was a bit too much of a puking sissy complainer for someone that was supposed to have the military background that just about made him a general. 

But did I mention that I really liked the book?


----------



## darsk20

tinkerhell said:


> I just finished reading One Second After. I enjoyed it and will recommend to anyone that enjoys reading.
> 
> However, as with many stories that I enjoy, I'm left bothered about parts of the story that don't agree with me.
> 
> For one, I disagree with the way they released the last of 'the posse'. The guys were guilty of many heinous crimes that were far worse than the two druggies that were executed at the beginning of the story.
> 
> Furthermore, with respect to the point that the author was trying to make about how releasing the last of the posse will show that they were different than the posse, I not only disagree, I'm not certain that I understand what he is saying.
> 
> Finally, I found that John was a bit too much of a puking sissy complainer for someone that was supposed to have the military background that just about made him a general.
> 
> But did I mention that I really liked the book?


I was left wondering about nuclear plants melting down. Seems like 10 mile radius is the government's affected zone, but I have seen estimates of 50 to 100 miles depending on the wind.

Granted I don't know if there are manual controls, but seeing how most plants are pumped cooling, I don't see how many on the Eastern Continental US would survive and not have catastrophic failures due to EMP.


----------



## PCH5150

I read this book after hearing about it here. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## tinkerhell

Mrs tinkerhell is reading it. She's already asked me if the emp pulse is real. Says she is not sure that she wants to finish the book if it is real.


----------



## AquaHull

A friend I sent 1 second after to says that Swan Song by Robert McCammon reads like it's a sequel to 1 sec after.

I was going to start the paperback tonight but my eyes are tired as am I.
The PT I'm getting at the Doc's is wiping me out


----------



## Auntie

I really enjoyed the book. It brought up some things I had not considered. I am looking forward to the sequel. Perhaps I will order Swan Song to read next. I only have two books I am reading right now.


----------



## AquaHull

It's 956 pages


----------



## Auntie

It doesn't seem like it once you start reading it.


----------



## TG

This is great, thanks for the heads-up, loved the first book!


----------



## Dalarast

Thought I post an update.. this book came out a week or so ago. I'm currently reading it; but also dealing with the headaches of a move. 

For people who have read it? What do you think? Or what do you think so far?

I know for me I am enjoying the book. For whatever reason the first two chapters it was hard to get into; but once I got past them I started just flying through the book. About 70% through and will probably finish it tonight. Will write up a review when I can... but packing and planning takes priority.


----------



## Arklatex

I thought it was ok. I finished it a few days ago. Seemed like any other post apocalypse book. He could have gone with more reality and less fantasy IMO. That was why his first book was so good. That said I'm definitely gonna read the third when it comes out in a few months. Ark rates it a B-.


----------



## tango

I am on the waiting list---anxiously--


----------



## Urinal Cake

Arklatex said:


> I thought it was ok. I finished it a few days ago. Seemed like any other post apocalypse book. He could have gone with more reality and less fantasy IMO. That was why his first book was so good. That said I'm definitely gonna read the third when it comes out in a few months. Ark rates it a B-.


I was hoping that it would be great, but not surprised as sequels rarely live up to the original...

Oh that sucks!


----------



## tinkerhell

I bought it on KOBO a few days ago. Kinda cool that his intro is dated Sept 2015


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm on page 35 and bored out of my mind. I sure hope it picks up soon!


----------



## Dalarast

Sasquatch said:


> I'm on page 35 and bored out of my mind. I sure hope it picks up soon!


I thought I was the only one. It wasn't like a traditional sequel intro I thought. It wasn't a "what happened last time" but I felt it was missing out something like "what happened with (the ending of the original book).

But as I said it started to pick up and added some action and makes the main character do some reflections on himself and his "community". I have a feeling I know where the plot is going to go next and also feel this book will not leave with the sense of dread or helplessness that the original left me. But that would be hard to do I would think...


----------



## Deebo

The wife finished it in two days, it's next on my list.


----------



## tinkerhell

I'm somewhere in the first chapter, it has put me to sleep 3 times already. Once the story gets going, I'm sure it will keep me up.


----------



## Slippy

Like Tinker and others have said, I'm on the first chapter and it is very slow, but I'll keep plugging away. Hope everybody's been well.


----------



## fred.garvin

I keep hearing about a book called One Second After. Is this a book that I should read? I saw it on the shelf at the bookstore but did not want to touch it to see what it was about because I thought it might be one of those adult dirty books.


----------



## Farmboyc

fred.garvin said:


> I keep hearing about a book called One Second After. Is this a book that I should read? I saw it on the shelf at the bookstore but did not want to touch it to see what it was about because I thought it might be one of those adult dirty books.


It's actually about a young man's first encounter with a vivacious woman.
The book picks up after the deed and is mostly about the akwardness.


----------



## James m

Yes, bondage is always awkward after the deed is done.


----------



## CrackPot

I just started the audiobook version. It is starting off a bit slow but why, and what's good about that, is he is reminding you of what happened in the first book (I forgot a lot of little details) and how it affects the characters now, a year later. I should be done in a couple of days... then the too-long wait for the next chapter in the series. Sigh.


----------



## 8301

fred.garvin said:


> I keep hearing about a book called One Second After. Is this a book that I should read? I saw it on the shelf at the bookstore but did not want to touch it to see what it was about because I thought it might be one of those adult dirty books.


It is. Ever heard about the "minute man"? One Second After is even faster.


----------



## Farmboyc

Oh my Slippy and Fred posting on the same thread. This must be what schizophrenia feels like.


----------



## Billy Roper

I just started reading "One Year After". The original, "One Second After", was grim but probably realistic in the case of a full EMP collapse, especially in terms of starvation and loss of life for those, like myself, who are insulin dependent diabetics or otherwise dependent on modern medical intervention.


----------



## tinkerhell

Just finish the book. It was too short for the price. I am used to reading books like Game of Thrones.

I will read the third book when it comes out but the price will still piss me off.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I just started reading my copy, I had to re read the first book again to refresh my memory, so far so good. I thought the first one was excellent and made things very real with so many things we take for granted, and the die off waves were quite something.


----------



## tango

Just started reading it today.


----------



## Grim Reality

I read this book a couple of years ago and recommend it. (One Second After)

Spoiler alert (but only a small one)! I did like the way "Cool Heads" prevailed throughout the management 
of the town...but when everyone was starving, but the powers that be decided they would leave all of the
survivalists who had provisions alone, letting them keep what they had...well...I just don't believe that the
starving populace would be so inclined. You're dying and you know where food is...hmmm.

Grim


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I liked "One Year After" but it ended to quick.


----------



## A Watchman

Thanks Gents and Ladies for the tip..... I haven't read either one, I will remedy.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Billy Roper said:


> I just started reading "One Year After". The original, "One Second After", was grim but probably realistic in the case of a full EMP collapse, especially in terms of starvation and loss of life for those, like myself, who are insulin dependent diabetics or otherwise dependent on modern medical intervention.


Insulin folks died First and Fast.....
Nusing Home population was next.
Dogs outlasted them until there was a food shortage.....
New Book is painful! Anybody tell me when/where it starts to get interesting?
So Far this book is a HUGE disappointment/ waste of good trees to print this crap onto paper.
Glad it's a library book, I can return it with no cost whatsoever.


----------



## Pepper

The first book really motivated me to get serious about what could happen, I need to order the new one asap..Really well written and concise.


----------



## SittingElf

Enjoyed the book immensely. Like others have said, too short.

Got it on Kindle Books, so price wasn't crazy considering that the first book was Amazon's #1 seller for some time.

Really looking forward to the third book which is promised in the forward.

Cheers


----------



## AquaHull

Never seen a blue ELF in Niger Land


----------



## 8301

Urinal Cake said:


> Insulin folks died First and Fast.....
> Nusing Home population was next.
> Dogs outlasted them until there was a food shortage.....
> New Book is painful! Anybody tell me when/where it starts to get interesting?
> So Far this book is a HUGE disappointment/ waste of good trees to print this crap onto paper.
> Glad it's a library book, I can return it with no cost whatsoever.


It's the most realistic and thought provoking SHTF book I've ever read. If it doesn't make you think about how things could potentially progress in a power down scenario...
In my case it reinforces how much I will depend on the few neighbors I have with their farms and canning skills against the huge city an hour away.

By chance I'm from the small town in the book (didn't know this when I bought the book) and the author has the geography and businesses perfectly laid out.


----------



## SittingElf

These are not the only two books that are great by William R Forstchen. I recently read a short story of his called "Day of Wrath"....EXCELLENT! He has others as well, and all are very highly rated. You can see all his books on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/William-R.-Forstchen/e/B000APZ9N8/ref=ntt_aut_sim_1_1

He is a PhD and historian...not your typical fiction writer. Strongly recommended, not just for the "...day after" series.


----------



## 8301

SittingElf said:


> These are not the only two books that are great by William R Forstchen. I recently read a short story of his called "Day of Wrath"....EXCELLENT! He has others as well, and all are very highly rated. You can see all his books on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/William-R.-Forstchen/e/B000APZ9N8/ref=ntt_aut_sim_1_1
> 
> He is a PhD and historian...not your typical fiction writer. Strongly recommended, not just for the "...day after" series.


As I've mentioned before on this site I'd previously read several books by William Forstchen before getting "One Second After". It turns out he lives a mile from 2 of my brothers, both of who know him socially and consider him a friend. I later met him when he was visiting at my family's property and he seemed very level headed and easy going. He teaches at Montreat Collage, the same collage in the book.


----------



## 8301

double post


----------



## Michael_Js

It was ok - not as good as the first though... Just my $0.02...


----------

